
Ethdirect.io – The simplest way to waste your Ether - operator1
http://ethdirect.io
======
Zekio
ah sadly it didn't tell a story about planting a seed like those Telepastors
under karma, but otherwise that website is hilarious

~~~
operator1
Planting a seed takes time. We really wanted to make this all as easy as
possible. And raise awareness about how absurd ICOs are getting and how awful
NY's BitLicense law is. But mostly make it easy for people to send us Ether.

